# How long do caffeine withdrawal symptoms last?



## Sparkly77 (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm sick with a cold and for the last 48 hours I haven't had a drop of caffeine (ie since the cold struck).  Until 48 hours ago I was having around 3 instant coffees and 3 regular cups of tea a day.

I have a headache, but now because of my cold I don't know if it is caffeine withdrawal or just the cold.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 8, 2008)

Caffeine withdrawl is generally 12-48 hours. 

However - I don't understand why you quit drinking coffee and/or tea just because you have a cold. A cold generally causes congestion of the nasal/sinus cavities ... drinking hot liquids helps to relieve this congestion - and in some cases caffeine helps relieve the symptoms even more. 

Of course - you could always use "Grandma's Magic Bullet" - hot chicken soup. Research has been done that proves that it does help the symptoms .... the problem is that nobody has been able to nail down just why.


----------



## gadzooks (Sep 8, 2008)

Good call on stopping the caffeine during a cold. Caffeine tends to dehydrate you, the last thing you want during a cold. Chicken soup might help, so might aspirin.


----------



## jkath (Sep 8, 2008)

Sorry about your cold 
Isn't chicken soup the answer to all that ails us? 
and I was going to say what gadzooks did about dehydrating. 

FWIW, I stopped caffeine around March of this year (make decaf in the mornings) and I've gotta say, ever since I stopped, I literally pop out of bed in the morning.


----------



## GB (Sep 8, 2008)

jkath said:


> FWIW, I stopped caffeine...this year (make decaf in the mornings) and I've gotta say, ever since I stopped, I literally pop out of bed in the morning.


The same thing with me. I wake up a million times better now that I am not drinking caffeine. It is counter intuitive, but oh so true.

The times I have quit caffeine I have found I had headaches and grouchiness for about 5 days.


----------



## BigDog (Sep 8, 2008)

Caffene will be finding it's way back into my diet. Working Mid watch caused me to add one 24 ounce Diet Pepsi Max daily. Now that I will be going to as horrible shoft called Night Power (last half of Mids and first half of Dogs) I will likely add some coffee to the equasion.


----------



## Sparkly77 (Sep 8, 2008)

Michael in FtW said:


> However - I don't understand why you quit drinking coffee and/or tea just because you have a cold. A cold generally causes congestion of the nasal/sinus cavities ... drinking hot liquids helps to relieve this congestion - and in some cases caffeine helps relieve the symptoms even more.


 
When I get a cold, for the first 48 hours I stick to a liquid diet consisting mainly of citrus juices, grape juice and water.  Somehow it feels wrong to have tea or coffee, not sure why 

Everyone's suggestions of chicken soup is a good idea, will have to try that.  I'm starting to feel a bit better, my efforts with the citrus in the first 48 hours has paid off and I feel like I'm on the mend.


----------



## babetoo (Sep 8, 2008)

glad to see you are getting better. take good care of yourself.coffee or not is up to you. 

as long as you drink lots of other liquids, don't see what difference it makes.

babe


----------



## AllenOK (Sep 11, 2008)

It's been my experience that if I don't get my morning fix, I'll usually go into withdrawl symptoms by mid-day.  I just get a headache, and a yearning for something cold and carbonated.  My headache will be gone the next day, and if I stay off caffiene, no other symptoms will appear after that first.  Once I go back on caffiene, it's business as usual.

As long as I have some instant coffee around, I'm good.


----------



## Sparkly77 (Sep 12, 2008)

babetoo said:


> glad to see you are getting better. take good care of yourself.coffee or not is up to you.
> 
> as long as you drink lots of other liquids, don't see what difference it makes.
> 
> babe


 
I'm feeling heaps better today, still got a bit of a cough though.

I want to try and at least reduce my coffee/tea intake, as we're coming into Spring/Summer here in Australia and it would be nice to NOT be addicted to hot drinks.


----------



## Dina (Sep 12, 2008)

The headaches may be from pressure from the congestion.  Try drinking plenty including hot tea, juices and tons of water.


----------

